# Help!! Chamomile tea problem



## Annkan (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello 
I have a question 
I am a first time soap maker I use goat milk soap base. I am making a lemon chamomile tea. I melted my soap put esstenial oil in and the loose tea. It is wrapped in plastic wrap now I notice that all of the sudden it is starting to bleed a red as well as it starting to look dried out. Is it starting to mold or is that the tea. Yet I have one in my shower and it looks perfectly fine. We also unwrapped one and cut it up to see and it looked just dried out to us. The base is from Crafters Choice Premium Goat Milk Soap Base on Whole Supply Plus, used 6 cups melted in double boiler then put 6 bags of tea in it. Mixed and let it sit.

Please help!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello

I am no melt and pour expert, but what might help those who are is more detail - how much base? Which base is it? How much eo? How much tea? Details about your process in general (how you melted and so on)


----------



## Annkan (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you just put some more info up I am very new at all of this


----------



## zolveria (Dec 9, 2016)

*tea over dose*

it seam to me you have a tea over dose.. 
1 cup = 8 oz 
1 tsp loose tea per pound..

what else did you add to the soap..


----------



## Annkan (Dec 9, 2016)

Just esstenial oils


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm thinking maybe the amount of loose tea you put in is what's making it dry.  It's absorbing any free glycerin in the soap. Plus it's weeping.  That's just my thoughts though.  I don't do much MP.


----------



## Annkan (Dec 9, 2016)

Does soap mold? Or do you think it is just dry


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 9, 2016)

It can go mouldy. Proper soap usually has a pH high enough that mould doesn't grow very easily at all, but in certain cases such as a lower pH (not sure how that base is made) and/or lots of botanicals clumped together (where the inner parts are not in a high pH environment, being protected from it by the outer parts) then it can certainly go mouldy


----------



## Annkan (Dec 9, 2016)

How would I rule that out? This is what it looks like


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm thinking you just have way too much tea in there.  Also, it's going to be extremely scratchy.  When did you make this?   Was the tea steeped before adding?


----------



## Annkan (Dec 9, 2016)

Just read the tea label it has Rose pellets in it as well as blackberry leaves. I am using one in the shower right now. It is more exfoliating than scratchy. I made it about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 20, 2017)

Maybe you can post a picture?  I can probably help if I can see it.  But just so you know, anything that you put in MP soap that has live on it, will turn brown eventually.  Usually very quickly, unless you use it right away. Tea is not a good idea to put in MP soaps.

The only things I have  found out do not turn brown are poppy seeds, cranberry seeds, oats, and coconut flakes.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 4, 2017)

For crying out loud - ban this spammer already! How many times does he need to be reported?

http://www.soaprecipes101.com/homemade-soap-recipes/chamomile-soap-recipe/


----------



## Relle (Feb 4, 2017)

I banned him on the 2/5/17 EG, he came up on banned list. I redid it just to be sure.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 4, 2017)

In the past I have put tea in a soap.  Although it might look pretty at first, eventually anything that is "alive" will bleed and or turn brown.  I do not recommend it.


----------

